# Homemade misting nozzles (Again)



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

So, I own a much older misting system and I was looking to upgrade. In the process I looked at the misting systems and nozzles that were available - and started thinking to myself -- there has to be a way to make your own misting nozzles and use my existing pump. (The cost of the pieces to build these were very reasonable.)

So, I did a little research and came up with the parts to make my own nozzles. It took some searching to find the parts to put things together, but with a little help from alibaba.com I found everything that I needed:



Here are the steps to put these pieces together to make your own nozzles.

Parts list: (Double head misting nozzle)
1x Bulkhead for 1/4 inch to 1/4 inch outer diameter (OD) hose (RO Straight bulkhead fitting)

1x T fitting for 1/4 inch OD hose (Double 1/4 inch quick fitting, 1/4 inch plug type "T" connector) 

5x Elbow Fitting for 1/4 inch OD hose (Elbow 1/4" OD Tube Quick Pushfit -1/4" OD Plug Fitting) One of these is for the connection to the water line outside the tank.

2x Elbow fitting for 1/4 inch OD hose - 1/8 inch female (1/4" OD Hose 1/8" female Elbow Connection Quick Connector)

2x Misting nozzles (Tefen - I used a red and a black for this build - Red is smaller mist radius and lower flow than black. Got these through Ecologic technologies - but they are available on alibaba too.)

Several feet - 1/4 OD plastic tubing. I used the type that you can get at the hardware store for Ice Makers - not sure how this would work with a pump producing more than 45 PSI - heavier grade might be better if you have a bigger pump. The heavier tubing is available online.

(Associated Clips to hold things together - they come with the parts when you order them)



Steps:
1. Cut two pieces of the 1/4 OD tubing to 1 1/4 inches.
2. Insert the 1/4 OD tube into one of the "T" fittings:


3. Attach two of the 1/4 OD pushfit elbows, and then another pair, one on each end:





4. Thread the nozzles into the Elbow fitting for 1/4 inch OD hose - 1/8 inch female: (Use teflon tape on the nozzle threads to ensure a tight fit - tape is not pictured here.)





5. Quick connect the nozzles to the rest of the assembly:
 

Quick test - and they work:



6. For my build I plan on running the bulkhead through a screen top so I needed something to secure the bulkhead to. So I cut a piece of scrap glass and drilled a 16mm hole in it to fit the bulkhead:







7. Using a razor blade cut a small "X" in the screen in the top of the tank and put the hole in the glass over the "X" - the slide the bulkhead through the screen and glass and thread the plastic nut onto the bulkhead - tighten by hand. (Attach a "T" or elbow fitting to the top of the bulkhead to connect to the water line. Pic shows an elbow as this set of nozzles is at the end of a "line" of misting gear.)





8. Done - turn on the water! 



A few notes on the quick connect parts. Simple to put together - but just in case here's how they work...

1. Slide the pieces together it may take a bit of pressure to get things to seat:




2. Gently pull the pieces to expose the lock collar:


3. Slide the lock ring over the lock collar:




To get the pieces apart you just remove the lock ring and push the collar down while pulling the pieces apart. (This can be tricky the first time you do it....)

Also, I understand that you can use an RO Pump to power the misting system. I saw several available on Amazon, but since I already had a pump I didn't have the need to buy/test one. As things expand here I may purchase a bigger pump. If I do I will include details (PSI/Flow, and number of nozzles) in an update to this post.


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

Just curious on how your mist compares to mistking's mist? 
Thank you for putting this together and sharing with all of us!


----------



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, I suppose that there are two factors that go into making the mist:
1. Nozzle - I *think* that my nozzles are the same as the ones in the mistking systems, but I will have to double check the specs tomorrow. (I will confirm)
2. Pressure/flow provided by the pump - I don't own any mistking pumps, so I can't comment on the GPH or PSI provided by their unit - I will get specs for mine tomorrow as well - I know it is 45 PSI, but I don't know GPH.

I will also hook up a mistking nozzle and run it to check it out against mine - this will be subjective as I won't have anything to measure really......

Also, I will post the links to source parts tomorrow if people are interested.


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

Just for reference here are the specs off of my mistking pump
Yes if you could run them side by side and just give me a visual reference that would be great.


----------



## rjs5134 (Feb 1, 2017)

We are interested. Great topic, thanks for posting...

Also, I will post the links to source parts tomorrow if people are interested.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

dedman said:


> Also, I will post the links to source parts tomorrow if people are interested.


Give us those beautiful links


----------



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok. I took a look at the misting nozzles today.

I hooked up a Mistking nozzle and one of the Tefen nozzles that I bought in the same double fixture and let it run. (Black Tefen and the standard black tefen Mistking)

The Mistking appeared to produce less, finer mist. I think that there are two reasons for this. 

1. The Mistking nozzle that I have is old and was used in someone elses system for some time (1yr +) so it is likely that there is some residue in there from previous use.

2. I took a look at the markings on the standard black Tefen nozzle and the the Mistking nozzle. It looks like the spec (tefen part number) differs from the standard Tefen Black and the Mistking nozzle. It appears that the Mistking is equivalent to the Tefen "Red" nozzle, which provides lower flow and a more limited misting angle.

When I compared the Tefen "Red" to the Mistking the mist was similar, but not the same - I got more flow through the "Red" -- as noted I expect that this could be because the "Red" was a brand new nozzle. (Either way -- all of these nozzles make it rain, and will soak your tank....LOL. I also have some Tefen "White" nozzles around - I can share info on those too - later.)

(I am also guessing that the higher PSI pump provided by Mistking provides finer mist than the pump that I have. Mistking - 125 PSI/Mine 45 PSI)

Below are pics of the nozzles.

1. Mistking (Nozzle label reads: Tefen 0.7-80-F)



2. Standard Tefen "Black" Nozzle (Nozzle label reads: Tefen 22120)



3. Standard Tefen "Red" Nozzle (Nozzle label reads: Tefen 0.7-80-F)



Details on the pump that I am using:
Ecologic Technologies
Model:WT25FI
PSI: 45
GPM: 1.4



I will also post the standard specs for each of the Tefen colored nozzles in another post.

Links to come shortly.


----------



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Please note - some of these links may have changed, as item lots are sold out on Alibaba and new lots produced sometimes the link changes. I think that all of the links below are current, or provide another link to the current sale items but I didn't check them all.

Links:

1/4 inch OD Host to 1/8 inch female threaded (Holds misting nozzle, 5 pack) - 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ST0...32664216514.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.ySyDSU

Bulkhead - holds misting nozzle assembly and is run through glass or screen on top or side of tank: (5 Pack)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pac...32780064785.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.ySyDSU

"T" Fittings - used when making nozzles as well as if you are setting your nozzles up in a series:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Dou...32729141246.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.ySyDSU

Elbow quick fit:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Elb...32729932453.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.ySyDSU

Misting nozzles:
(I found them on Aliexpress as well, but I don't have links as I ended up ordering from Ecologic Technologies)

https://www.ecologictechnologiesinc.com/misting_systems_misting_nozzles.html

(Nozzle Specs are listed on the Ecologic Tech page as well.)


----------



## GBR (Jun 7, 2013)

I just ordered mine! Building 10 nozzles which comes out to be just under $7 a set! Thanks for the find!


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

GBR said:


> I just ordered mine! Building 10 nozzles which comes out to be just under $7 a set! Thanks for the find!


Did you order the nozzles from the Eco Tech website? When I went to buy them it came to $30 with shipping 

I found some misting nozzles on aliexpress but the spray angle is 80° - $12 for 10

link

Would these work or should I keep looking?

Also, is there any reason to stick with Mistking's design?


----------



## Luckyfroggie (Apr 4, 2017)

What's the total cost for this DIY vs MK basic ($129)? Considering if you had to buy everything; pump, connectors, mist nozzles and such? 

Know in general you'all only get 2 nozzles with MK, while the DIY you'll have plenty to work with.


----------



## rjs5134 (Feb 1, 2017)

Assuming the $30 port_plz found plus the cheapest diaphragm pump I found at $80+/-(plus shipping) plus a power supply to run the pump I think the starter kit is probably a good deal. I think this DIY is great for those that already have the pump. Maybe I am wrong and a non-diaphragm pump can be used however.


----------



## Luckyfroggie (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm a huge fan of DIYs and this thread had me thinking of making my own but after cost since I would have to get everything, I may just grab the MK basic to start. Plus I'm only running this in a 18x18x24 tank.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Definitely not a bad idea to start with a MK system and work from there. I already have a pump, PS and controller which is why I'd rather not buy a MK system.

There are much cheaper pumps, but I can't say if they will work with any certainty. I have a 12V 125 psi diaphragm pump made for RVs which I'll be testing soon. I think I paid $15 for it. A PS might cost $5-$8 just make sure it is the proper watt. Pretty easy to figure out multiply volts x amps...

The parts required to retrofit the pump to the reservoir are all that I'm missing. Should be pretty simple to figure out.

Either way these DIY nozzles cost less than half MK nozzles. If a cheaper nozzles can be found - even less. I'd wager if you did some shopping around you could build the double misting assembly for $5.


----------



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Port_plz - I think that the nozzles that you found on Alibaba would work. I am not sure what the rating on them is as far as GPH. At the price what's the worst that could happen? Worse comes to worse you buy something different. 

I would be very surprised if those don't work for you. As long as your tanks are drained it really doesn't matter all that much how much water the nozzles put out.

Also, I agree that the Mistking kits are awesome. If I already owned one I probably wouldn't even have looked into making my own nozzles.

That being said, some of the pumps on Alibaba that are in the $80 range seem to match the specs for the Mistking Standard pumps. There is a little savings there, but you don't get the support that you would with the Mistking.

The last item that I might suggest, although I haven't purchased one yet -- is a manifold - so that you can terminate the misting line at each tank should you choose. This design has the advantage of not providing a highway across the misting hose, from tank to tank, for bugs. (Slugs and snails really.)

I am planning on buying 2-3 of these manifolds to test out.....
Manifold on Ebay:
5pcs 6mm 1/4" Pneumatic Equal Manifold Push In Fittings Connectors for Air Water

Manifolds on Alibaba:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10-...lgo_pvid=5b355e86-c6b4-4e04-9000-e3fac6cc4ac8

I also have a link somewhere to another vendor for 1/4 inch OD tubing if anyone is looking for some. (Higher pressure line, somewhere in the $.30/ft range.)


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

You folks have done great work in this thread! However, this solution yields nozzles that are very...WHITE! Is there a generic solution that uses black fittings? Those are all that I can find locally, too.

Thanks again for all of your hard work!

Mark


----------



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Mark, I actually laughed out loud at your comment. 

I was thinking the same thing when searching for parts. 

I wish that these fittings were some other "more camo" color, but I couldn't find anything in my search.....

I did find black tubing though --- much higher pressure rating than what I am using too. Probably better for pumps over 45 PSI.... (This is rated 230 PSI)

https://www.uswatersystems.com/1-4-...ogleShopping&gclid=CIn---um6tICFY6Eswod73gChg


----------



## rjs5134 (Feb 1, 2017)

I agree this is great work and much appreciated. I too thought about the white being an eyesore but just moments ago read the thread from Vinner:

"I hate how the clear looks so i had some left over background material that had been wiped off and instead of vaccuming it out, i first i coated them in silicone and then just rolled them in the material to help clean up. Came out pretty cool!"

I would bet a little silicone and some moss could go a long way to making them blend in with the environment.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Encyclia said:


> You folks have done great work in this thread! However, this solution yields nozzles that are very...WHITE! Is there a generic solution that uses black fittings? Those are all that I can find locally, too.
> 
> Thanks again for all of your hard work!
> 
> Mark


To be honest, I think they're an eyesore regardless of color  Kinda why I'm leaning towards my own design. I'd like to put together a system that is concealable or very low profile.


----------



## GBR (Jun 7, 2013)

I put one together using the same material you listed. Tested it out but my nozzles keeps dripping. Does yours drip too?


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

GBR said:


> I put one together using the same material you listed. Tested it out but my nozzles keeps dripping. Does yours drip too?


Anyway you can incorporate mistking's zipdrip?


----------



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

GBR - I am sorry that I missed your post. My system seems to be ok with drips, with the lower pressure pump it does seem to drip after misting, and I think that the system allows water in the line to fall into the tank at the bottom of the system. (Lowest point in the system.)


----------



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

So, I built out a second system with a high pressure pump that I bought on Ebay for $60. 

Here is a link to the auciton:
Booster Pump with Transformer Adapter for 100 GPD Reverse Osmosis System

I've never seen a Mistking up close, but I think that the stats on this pump match the middle of the road mistking. 

Used ice maker line to build things out. 

Pic of the pump:










Pic of the pump and reservoir:

















I will take a video and post a link here sometime this week.

Pic of the tanks: (That's what it's all about right?)


----------



## Orbela (Jan 6, 2018)

Sorry to revive an old thread but why do we need to use the king mist configuration rather a straight down mist? It is the adjustability or does it have to do with performance ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

